# Galaxy Tab 7 with AOKP ICS 4.0.4



## jtcnb

G'Day,

Ever since I updated to this new ROM, I do not have the Favorites Tray,

I have tried going through all the settings and did not find a way to enable this.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

jtcnb


----------



## jtcnb

Figured it out!


----------



## Sgtduckyboy

well, what was it? share the info! lol


----------



## frank3427

can someone provide instruction to flash from stock to ics.


----------

